# New 2.5L



## ZGonz (Jan 30, 2013)

Greetings,

I've fallen victim to the all to common 2005.5 2.5L faulty engine issue. Speaking to a few members that have experienced this issue, I have decided to do an engine swap. VW of America offered to assist with 50% of cost, which equates to 125% of actual engine swap cost done outside of dealership.

I'm going to get a 2008 2.5L, but I'm trying to determine if I should get the CBUA or the CBTA?

According to a previous thread there is one difference?

_CBUA is for california emissions
these have 3 oxygen sensors
CBTA have2 oxygen sensors
Modified by Frostybunny at 4:39 AM 3-6-2009_

From this I'm thinking I will order the CBTA from swengines.com.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

What code is your current engine? CBUA or CBTA? Stick to the same as what you have. I don't know much about the differences, but that would be my advice.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

http://usedenginescam.weebly.com/

A quick google search and found this.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Gott ist gut said:


> http://usedenginescam.weebly.com/
> 
> A quick google search and found this.


 Yikes!:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

afawal2012 said:


> What code is your current engine? CBUA or CBTA? Stick to the same as what you have. I don't know much about the differences, but that would be my advice.


His current engine would be BGP, the one with the faulty timing chain. Putting another one in doesn't exactly solve his problem 

Go with the CBTA unless you live somewhere that requires CA emissions.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

PhAyzoN said:


> His current engine would be BGP, the one with the faulty timing chain. Putting another one in doesn't exactly solve his problem
> 
> Go with the CBTA unless you live somewhere that requires CA emissions.


I agree with this 110%


----------



## ZGonz (Jan 30, 2013)

GTACanuck
Originally Posted by PhAyzoN 
His current engine would be BGP, the one with the faulty timing chain. Putting another one in doesn't exactly solve his problem 

Go with the CBTA unless you live somewhere that requires CA emissions.
I agree with this 110%

I agree as well, I'm getting it from SWENGINE.com. The warranty will be void if I decide to buy the 2008. The 2005 they have has 50k miles, it does have a 3 year warranty. I'm almost willing to commit to the faulty BGP and just get rid of my car in the next year or so, just to maintain the warranty.


----------



## ZGonz (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn, just read the scam website.

Thanks for the heads up, I always ready to negotiate with them. Back to the sourcing. Appreciate it guys.


----------



## turbo wannabe (Jun 11, 2009)

How did you get VW to acknowledge fault and pay for part of it?


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm curious too


----------

